# Rebel & Troublemaker



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

A Rebel without a Cause ESTP or ISTP Lion or Bear.

He is just a rebel and a troublemaker.

But I find I am in conflict because I go into a subject deeper than the Judges. Do this sound familiar?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't cause trouble. It just seems to follow me naturally.:tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I am NOT surprised !

I prefer to deal with an angry Bear (ISTP) than Crazy Horse ESFJ. The Bear is more dangerous but Crazy Horse is an Impossible (SF Irrational).


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Uh, are you sure that you can class ESTP and ISTP the only rebels or troublemakers?:tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Interplanetary Warfare*



Closet Extrovert said:


> Uh, are you sure that you can class ESTP and ISTP the only rebels or troublemakers?:tongue:


Only delberate initiators. There could be copyists. 

Then there is warfare between two types of ENT* each N representing their allegiance. War of the Planets.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I am a rebel and a troublemaker. :laughing:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

<-----rebel with a cause. I do however try to avoid trouble, although it does naturally come along with rebellion.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Perseus said:


> A Rebel without a Cause ESTP or ISTP Lion or Bear.
> 
> He is just a rebel and a troublemaker.
> 
> But I find I am in conflict because I go into a subject deeper than the Judges. Do this sound familiar?


As Roland said: Rebel _with_ a cause. There's always a brainless general rule about something that should be judged individually. I simply ignore them if they're not applicable to my situation, or when I understand the general principle and choose to follow that instead of subjecting myself to the squareness of "written" rules (e.g. a speed limit on a dry, open road in the summer, vs the same speed limit on a treacherous late fall evening).

(BTW, just while I've got you here: Why are you always typing with letters bigger than everything else around? I see no point in shouting, if that's what you're doing, and if it's not, please stop that anyway; you're hurting my eyes. If you don't see properly, just higher your screen DPI or lower your resolution. There's no need to punish the people around you...) 
:happy:


----------



## citymormor (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont call it trouble, it it wasnt for other ppl calling it trouble it would just be good times. 
But yep, i tend to really get neck deep into shit but im a survivor so no problem.


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

to my SP friend, yes it certainly does!


----------

